# Vacuum Effect in gas tank



## Matias52 (Jul 11, 2012)

i got myself a 2012 brute and my gas tank isnt getting vented propery, the brute starts to bog down after a while of riding when i pin it, anybody help me out with how to fix this? i only recently ran a line from the vent


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If the check is stuck shut, just replace it.


----------



## Matias52 (Jul 11, 2012)

How would i go about doin that? all there is on mine is that little black nib coming outa the tank i put a vent hose on


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Did u run a line from the tank to the pod or somewhere else? The stock vent line goes to the check valve and then into the frame in the rear and stops there. Terrible design. 

My 12 brute started doing that and it was my fuel pump filter clogged from stuff getting in the tank. If a new check valve don't fix it, time to pull the tank and fuel pump and check the filter. There is a 10 page thread on it here. I had to do it twice before I realized it was likely coming in from the check valve so I routed a line to the pod area (when I pulled the fuel pump for the second time)


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Matias52 said:


> How would i go about doin that? all there is on mine is that little black nib coming outa the tank i put a vent hose on


After the "nib" is supposed to be the check valve.


----------



## Matias52 (Jul 11, 2012)

so the check valve is inside the tank?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Matias52 said:


> so the check valve is inside the tank?


 No, outside. ....here:


----------



## Matias52 (Jul 11, 2012)

i may have sounded like a complete idiot there but my brute deff hasn't had one of those on it in a loooooonnnggg time... :/


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Matias52 said:


> i may have sounded like a complete idiot there but my brute deff hasn't had one of those on it in a loooooonnnggg time... :/


Its a 12...how long could it be? Anyway it's there for a reason like all parts, so get one back on.


----------



## Matias52 (Jul 11, 2012)

ahaha what does it do? i do plan on getting one put back on. and It hasnt been on for almost a year, i got my brute as soon as they came out in canada


----------

